# Smack Tackle at the Boat Show



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just received some information stating that Smack Tackle will be at the boat show this year. So for all you guys seeking those deadly crank baits, come on down and purchase you some of the most realistic looking crank baits on the market!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

thats reason enough to go for me i wonder if they will have better deals than the website


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

smack tackle is just a bonus, coming down to see bassnick show and dave show. be cool if a bounch of OGF,ER could go at the same time.


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

The smack lures I purchased this year broke pretty easy for a $12 lure..I would'nt buy them again at any price..FYI its a Cheap over priced product..get smacked by smack


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

tells us how you really feel smokey


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

smokeyjoe said:


> The smack lures I purchased this year broke pretty easy for a $12 lure..I would'nt buy them again at any price..FYI its a Cheap over priced product..get smacked by smack


Care to tell us how they broke??


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I never had a problem with mine and I've given them some serious beatings. Cheap over priced product? The amount of fish, size, and species I've caught on them, I'd pay double.
Like Daveo76, I am also curious how yours broke.... do you use dynamite on a trailer hook or something?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I've fished with the Smack Tackle Gizz4 for years now, with the prototypes before I really even knew the mfg.'rs, Todd and Scott. I've caught a lot more fish, more species than I can think of (LM Bass, SM Bass, White Bass, Striped Bass, Hybrid Striped Bass, Flathead Cat, Blue Cat, Channel Cat, Sauger, Skipjack, Drum, to name a few)
The only way, and I emphasize, the ONLY WAY I ever broke one was casting against rocks in the dark, which would do damage to any lure in some way. And they didn't break everytime I cast against the rocks, but in isolated instances.
I'd suggest you actually catch some fish with them before you write them off as CHEAP, I would only guess that if you bought a $100,000 BMW or Mercedes or whatever, and threw it into a corner and slid off the road, it would "break". Ya think?
How about that Ranger Bass Boat, with the expensive Merc on back, doing 70MPH, ya think it would "BREAK" if you hit a rock with it, duh? 
But I don't have to guess, that the $100,000 BMW or Mercedes, or Ranger Bass Boat does what it is mfg'd to do VERY WELL, for the money. As usual, just my opinion.
LMJ


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

TeamPlaker said:


> do you use dynamite on a trailer hook or something?


DAMN, I never thought o' that!!!
You bring the explosives and I'll bring the beer, Jay.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey now LMJ, I do remember me sliding into a rock wall! LOL.
Man that was scary. But I haven't had a problem with any of mine except for some paint chips from the fish slammin' the baits.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I've been to the "Smacktory" and I know that they check EVERY lure before it gets packaged. They have to because there aren't that many people working there. I know that they use the highest quality ingredients because I've seen them in action and watched the entire process. The only problem I've had with them is Hybrids fighting over them and deciding to keep them. So Smokeyjoe, I suggest you get in touch with them. I'm sure they would want to know about your problems.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

bassnick513 said:


> Hey now LMJ, I do remember me sliding into a rock wall! LOL.
> Man that was scary. But I haven't had a problem with any of mine except for some paint chips from the fish slammin' the baits.


Yeah, the Rock wall BROKE your slide pretty well, didn't it Nick! LOL!
Glad you came out of it ok.
The Gizz4 isn't any more bullet proof than a bullet proof vest, if you use it properly it'll give you excellent results, abuse it and it'll break like just about anything else! 
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes I've had lures fail me over the years. I had a well known striper lure brake in half while casting at night once. These things don't bother me but if it did I would have contacted the company. If you contact Smack Tackle, the broken lure would be of great interest to them and they would replace it.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Mean Morone said:


> Yes I've had lures fail me over the years. I had a well known striper lure brake in half while casting at night once. These things don't bother me but if it did I would have contacted the company. If you contact Smack Tackle, the broken lure would be of great interest to them and they would replace it.


Funny you should mention that, Scott, Most companies do have "customer service" departments, in order to address these issues, why, I bet Smack Tackle has some of the nicest Customer Service reps in the lure business!  
By contacting the Co. first, letting them know your concern, and even giving the company the chance to REPLACE the faulty lure if it was indeed faulty, wouldn't you give the company that chance before you get in front of hundreds of thousands of people on the internet and declare their products cheap and put them down? Wouldn't you? 
I know for a fact these Gizz4 and Gizz3 lures are made by hand (what hasn't had to be molded, etc.), hand painted, carefully inspected, and are made right here in the USA. They are NOT mass-produced by the ten's of thousands in order to make them "cheaper". 
Give them a chance to do you right with that broken lure before you badmouth them in front of so many internet viewers.
LMJ


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

TeamPlaker said:


> I am also curious how yours broke.... do you use dynamite on a trailer hook or something?


Jay,
I have not used the dynamite technique. I guess this would not be considered finesse fishing?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

SConner said:


> Jay,
> I have not used the dynamite technique. I guess this would not be considered finesse fishing?


Dynamite works best with rigged with a long wick and some form of live bait attached. I like to rig it carolina style with a heavy sinker, because distance is key. You can also paint the dynamite to look like a Shad. Light the wick, cast it out, when the fish come over to inspect the bait, BLAM! Gotcha. Catch and release is a problem though... guess it's possible, just bring water-proof super glue and a first aid kit. I better stop, don't want to let out all my fishing secrets.
Jim's buying the beer and all I gotta do is bring the dynamite? I'll have to pick some up and start driving north on 75.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I went and let humor get the best of me and forgot my case and point, if you're going to question a lure's toughness.... it's time you met "the vet".
Quick story: Went fishing 2 weeks ago, December 14th to be exact. My buddy caught (and landed) a snag. Attached to said snag was a Gizz4 that I lost..... in August! It was covered in nastiness, if not for that, I could've tied it on right there and used it. The hooks, split rings, everything was still in perfect working condition, I took them off though since I have spare split rings and hooks less than 5 feet away from me on my workbench. This lure was cleaned up and has been dubbed "the vet" and is ready for his 2nd tour of duty, before he was an underwater POW, he did manage to bag a 36.5 inch muskie. I'm attaching the before and after pics.... how many "cheap" lures can spend 4-5 months underwater and come out requiring only a cleaning???


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Enough Said


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

daveo gave me one up at greenup, now i have tossed all my other fishing tackle. thnks dave


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

boonecreek said:


> daveo gave me one up at greenup, now i have tossed all my other fishing tackle. thnks dave


Now that's a good review


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought both the Gizz 3 & 4 this fall after hearing what you guys were saying about them. I think the action is terrific. I didn't get to use them enough to decide for myself if they are fish getters or not. The conditions where I used them were not good. However, I did troll Dixon Lake in CA all the way around with the Gizz 3 because they had been stocking trout and I thought I might pick up a nice LMB on it since it looks like a Rainbow Trout. I got skunked that day but, again, the conditions were not good and no one else was catching anything either. I am looking forward to using it this spring. 

If anyone, who has had more success using these lures by fishing them a special way, wants to share that info, I, for one, would appreciate it.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Alright...I think I am sold.

If I am just going to buy 1 or 2 to start which are the mainstays?


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I found best for LMB around Ohio, to use the Gizz 3 in the green and black back. However, I have caught a good number of fish on the purple back. The gizz 4 is perfect around Ohio lakes in the fall when the shad get bigger. In, the late spring early summer, go with the gizz 3!


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I need a bigger tackle box just to carry all my Gizz's.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good one Cincy!! Me too.. I like the red & white and the blue prism,,but there's a time and place for all colors. That's what's good about having a good selection to choose from.I like the bright colors in the spring for Hybrids and the later in the year , I'll use more natural colors as the water clears.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I have had the best success with the green prism, but when I got my hands on purple prism it is catching up. I've only got one muskie on a black prism, but I haven't fished it all that much. I haven't fished the Gizz3 much, I usually go with the Gizz4 and stay up late at night praying for a Gizz5. (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)
As far as fishing it, Bassman, I usually just reel it straight through and just vary the retrieve speed. Sometimes I jerk or twitch the rod and/or go side to side while I'm reeling through just to mix it up. On the Smack Tackle website there is a "techniques" page (I think that's the title) that has tips on how to fish the lure.
I'm going to go out to an old LMB honey hole and fish this bad boy in the spring... should have some pics of hefty bass to post then.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's a couple colors that work well:

To the best of my knowledge all these were caught on the Gizz4, with the exception of the first picture (I think, it was the FIRST ever striper caught on the Gizz3, and not by accident! )


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

imalt said:


> thats reason enough to go for me i wonder if they will have better deals than the website


Jim's question never did get answered about any "better deals" at the show. Does anyone know? I plan on buying a Gizz 3 red head and maybe a blue prizm if I could a deal on the second one.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Jim's question never did get answered about any "better deals" at the show. Does anyone know? I plan on buying a Gizz 3 red head and maybe a blue prizm if I could a deal on the second one.



OlBassman, Only Scott or Todd of Smack can answer that, and for reasons that only they and OGF can make known, they ain't saying here on OGF.

If you were to get on the Smack site, register on the forum, you would be able to PM and/or post questions directly to those that can answer them, that would be my recommendation.
LMJ


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> OlBassman, Only Scott or Todd of Smack can answer that, and for reasons that only they and OGF can make known, they ain't saying here on OGF.
> 
> If you were to get on the Smack site, register on the forum, you would be able to PM and/or post questions directly to those that can answer them, that would be my recommendation.


i won't/can't speak for the ogf staff,but i would guess that if the guys at smacktackle would like to promote their products here,joining the other sponsors here who pay to advertise would be a great way to do so.
that would also eliminate the need of other members to post these infommercials 
that said,this one has run long enough.


----------

